
Why cute drawings? - cmmn_nighthawk
http://jvns.ca/blog/2016/11/14/why-cute-drawings/
======
k__
On the one hand, they're good because they lower the barrier to system
development, which could speak to people who would otherwise not think about
getting into sys-dev.

On the other hand, it may attract a bunch of people who think it's easier than
it really is and we end up with a bunch of bad system code in the future :D

------
Confusion
Someone called them childish? Probably also thinks his 3 year old can paint
like Pollock. I sure can't draw like that.

